# How much food



## Dixiedog (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, we are currently feeding Dixie our 18 week old wire haired vizsla a kibble called applaws, we changed to this brand a few weeks ago as we heard that royal canin that she was fed from being weaned was not that good as it has maize in it and applaws has good reviews on different dog food ratings sites we have looked at. We have transferred really slowly and on advice are feeding her 90 grammes 3 times a day. This advice is straight from the applaws nutritionist who have to say was really helpful, no problem in speaking to us directly and really keen to help and really keen for feedback. So far no good. She has really loose poos which she always has had and she looks skinny however she appears to be fine, full of energy and a great dog in every way. We are happy to keep trying different food as long as we get something that suits her, want to keep on dry food and know there is a lot of good advice in this forum, I think there is so much advice that's part of the problem in we are not sure what to do next. My question is how much should we feed her, it seems that 90 grammes is not much albeit x 3 per day. Maybe we are being over concerned but want to try and get it right for her.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll caveat this by saying that I'm not an expert but that seems to a little less than Daisy (now 31 weeks old or 7 months) was eating on any normal day when she was 18 weeks old. We free feed, though, so if she finished that we'd fill her bowl back up (2 cups at a time). Hopefully grammes is equal to grams (US)--I used a converter to calculate the equal amount in cups (US). Daisy's scooper is 2 cups. We feed Blue Buffalo Puppy. Daisy had inconsistent poop all of the time when she was that age & even treats would give her runny poop...so I'd say it might be normal. She's just now weighs 40 lbs. (a little over 18 kg). Good luck!


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Our 1 year also had very runny poops and was skinny until about 10 months. Would supplement diet with hard boiled eggs, meats, and peanut butter, which helped weight but not runny poos!

Right now he eats 6-8 cups a day of fairly high calorie stuff, back then 4-6, but was often finnicky and some days refused to eat much. Oddly some cheaper foods with more crappy fillers produced firmer poos, but I do not recommend this. 

Diet will start settling eventually, just keep on keeping on and do not be afraid to experiment or fatten up on treats. Somebody has a recipe for some satin ball stuff we have been meaning to try, could look that up for weight gain!

Cheers, 
-MrA


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

This is just 1 example of Satin Balls, there are many.
I can change his looks in 3 or 4 days.

10 pounds hamburger meat 
1 lg. box of Total cereal (I use regular cheerios)
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells (I use 3 eggs and no shells)
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze. (I feed him 1/3 of a bag a day)
Thaw as needed and feed raw!


----------

